# Damn nature, your scary!



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

In the mail today

*The food chain... in action: Unsuspecting crocodile munching a fish is whisked off for lunch by an eagle*
















Read more: Amazing photos capture the moment baby crocodile loses its position as top predator... as eagle carries it off for lunch | Mail Online 

​


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

:gasp:
Mummy, I don't want to die​


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lovley eagle.I think it is a bateleur.:2thumb: (not too sure though...I think) Wait it's a stellers fish eagle I think now. Whatever it is it's nice


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Where would a Stellers find a crocodilian?


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

kettykev said:


> Where would a Stellers find a crocodilian?


I am not sure.They have not been know to eat a croc but I am sure it could try.I am still not sure if it is a stellers fish eagle.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you're...


----------

